# Exhaust Fan Restaurant Interlock



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know any good internet companies (price and tech support) that sell microswitches, contactors, horn/strobe, and relays for an interlock setup we have to do for a restaurant? Are suppliers around here are not very helpful. It would be a 1x2hp motor for Make-up air, 2 exhaust are 1hp per

Thanks in advance


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Why do you need tech support? It's pretty straightforward. The ANSUL already has the microswitches, and you just pop a couple contactors in a big junction box or use shunt trip breakers. I have a pretty nice diagram someplace if you want it. 

If you must use a manufactured system, Greenheck makes a special panel expressly for this purpose, but it's expensive as hell and nobody uses them.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Why do you need tech support? It's pretty straightforward. The ANSUL already has the microswitches, and you just pop a couple contactors in a big junction box or use shunt trip breakers. I have a pretty nice diagram someplace if you want it.
> 
> If you must use a manufactured system, Greenheck makes a special panel expressly for this purpose, but it's expensive as hell and nobody uses them.


Because he has not done one before and just in case he needs his hand held he can fall back on someone with good tech support


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> Because he has not done one before and just in case he needs his hand held he can fall back on someone with good tech support


Yeah, but it's not something anyone's got a turn key solution for except Greenheck. Just turning a couple things off and a couple things on when the bottle sprays. Realistically, easy for an electrician; hard for a kitchen and bath contractor.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, but it's not something anyone's got a turn key solution for. Just turning a couple things off and a couple things on when the bottle sprays.



I am working on one right now I agree but I was where he was 2 months ago:thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> Because he has not done one before and just in case he needs his hand held he can fall back on someone with good tech support


What is with being an ass, It's easy to tell from his previous posts he's a good electrician. Not everyone is MDshunk, were here to learn and exchange ideas and information and make fun and be asses to those who are not electricians.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> What is with being an ass, It's easy to tell from his previous posts he's a good electrician. Not everyone is MDshunk, were here to learn and exchange ideas and information and make fun and be asses to those who are not electricians.



Actually was not even close to being ass like. I was being serious as a Heart attack. I am doing something similar have never done it before and chose a brand with good tech support in case something went wrong.

I assume he is doing the same thing to. aint the internet amazing and here you thought I was being a douche bag


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> ... and here you thought I was being a douche bag


Just for the record, I never thought that about you. You and I both sorta come off stronger in writing than we probably ever intend to be. Lighten up, people! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Numb*

I'm becoming numb. I'm gonna get a few ice cube contactors and be done with it already. Thanks BK and thanks for all the great tips on everything except what the question was. Must have been a bad week or something

Mr. Numb


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Just for the record, I never thought that about you. You and I both sorta come off stronger in writing than we probably ever intend to be. Lighten up, people! :thumbsup:


Deep down inside somewhere I am moved:laughing: Never figured out why people get upset over this internet thing:no::thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry my bad, you seemed condescending at first so I apologize, If I am mean to strangers on the internet I am nicer to my wife.:whistling


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Bkessler said:


> Sorry my bad, you seemed condescending at first so I apologize, If I am mean to strangers on the internet I am nicer to my wife.:whistling


Poor woman.







.


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

mickeyco said:


> Poor woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an understatement.


----------

